# High Jinks turns a year old!



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

September 10th is the date I've chosen to celebrate Jinks's birthday. So yesterday he officially turned a year old! It's hard to believe I've had him eight months now. Wow, we've come a long way and yet still have a long road ahead. He's turning out to be everything I had hoped for.

Here are some birthday stacked photos I was going to put in the Critique My Dog forum, but decided to post here instead.

My morning attempt at stacking him:



























My lunch time attempt at stacking him:


















And some head shots:


















Love this little boy! He sure is a rockstar!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Happy birthday! He's so handsome


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Our pups share the same birthday. Happy bithday.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Happy birthday!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday:


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Just such a GORGEOUS dog! I love their faces!


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Jinks!! I love the first headshot!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Woofday and many more!! He's grown into a handsome boy

where does the time go??


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jinks!!! Boy has time flown by, he's such a happy looking boy. I love his face


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Yeah- time sure has flown by! It's interesting to look back on it. I thought I might be way further ahead in his training by this point, but interestingly- I'm way ahead of training I had never even thought of doing (like disc dog stuff). Like I'm sure everyone else- I'd like to be a lot more focused and driven in my training. We'll get there...


----------

